# UPSET STOMACH AND DIARRHOEA



## rfrancis (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi I have been getting an upset stomach and diarrhoea evey morning since taking Burserilin it is horrible has anyone else experienced this as I think it may be a side effect.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It is listed as a side effect of buserelin so is probably due to this. It should stop/lessen once you start stimms. If it is really bad/affecting you then speak to clinic to see what they say and discuss if there are any other options.

Keep up the fluids, hope it stops soon  

Maz x


----------

